# Thai Gold String?



## Super Subliminal (May 22, 2013)

I just went down to the local Thai weed shop to pick up a bit of Red String to tie me over for a bit and they got all excited in telling me they had some even better stuff in. Soon as they got it out the first thing I noticed is it had Gold String. I've only ever heard of this stuff, never seen it. Has anyone actually had it? And if so what's it like? I was under the impression it is supposed to be a superior product. I was pretty disappointed when I opened it at home to find it looked exactly like the Red just different string. Pretty sure it must be a swizz. Then I noticed it really hit me about 10mins after the first joint. And it is a smoother smoke as well. Now I'm really confused. Anyone?


----------



## Subu (Nov 5, 2013)

Clearly they make shavings out of the stems for this 'string'. What is more bewildering is that you believed it was special.


----------

